# Unopened foil and wax packs of sports cards. Open for individual cards or sell sealed packs



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2022)

Came across some unopened packs of sports cards mostly baseball from the1990s. Is it best to open the pack and look for a single individuals to sell or try and sell the entire unopened/sealed pack.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2022)

I doubt that the individual sealed packs are worth much unless you have hundreds of them.

There are a few individual cards from the 90s that are worth considerable money, but the odds of finding them are slim.

So, I would treat the sealed packs like scratch-off lottery tickets and hope to hit the jackpot.

When you are finished, give the cards to a young enthusiast that thinks cards from the 90s are ancient treasures.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 3, 2022)

Well had a decision made for me. Found several foil packs of Upper Deck hockey cards premiere edition where the glue or seal failed but cards in excellent shape hopefully I'll find a rookie or novelty card.  They were in boxes, bags etc in but they were also stored in an attic for several years my guess heat-had them low near ventilation but the attic or time(30 years) got them. Ignored them when the sports card market dropped a few years later. The wax packs held up better.

Some say card packaging themselves might have value? It's scary  stumbling on instructional videos on how to 'open' a pack of cards. That tells me some might have been hunting for the good ones then replace and reseal the package ie fraud.


----------

